# Lineman Part



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Dash Dingo said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a preacher collar? I need to get my hands on some of the but I don't know the technical term.
> I can't even find a picture of it on the internet.
> It's basically a very large anti short bushing that you can insert into a 4" pvc conduit with the wires already in it.
> I had a lineman give me about ten of them a few years back and have no idea what there called or where to get.
> ...


Is it a split collar that you insert into the conduit ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You mean a conduit sealing bushing?


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

emtnut said:


> Is it a split collar that you insert into the conduit ?




Sounds right, but can't find a picture for that either. Kind of reminds me of a waffle cone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You mean a conduit sealing bushing?




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Is this what your after?
https://m.platt.com/Products.aspx?search=PREACHERS COLLARS


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

350X said:


> Is this what your after?
> https://m.platt.com/Products.aspx?search=PREACHERS COLLARS



Something like this but for a 4" pvc pipe.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Dash Dingo said:


> Sounds right, but can't find a picture for that either. Kind of reminds me of a waffle cone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe this ? ... Greenlee cable protector https://www.blackrocktools.com/gree...!!g!!&ef_id=WgWZGwAAAXhMlh4z:20171110121835:s

Never heard 'preachers collar' slang before, but kinda looks like one !


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

your right its a protective insert that goes in the end of a conduit so you don't mess up the wire when you pull. Like an anti short but bigger.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

emtnut said:


> Maybe this ? ... Greenlee cable protector https://www.blackrocktools.com/gree...!!g!!&ef_id=WgWZGwAAAXhMlh4z:20171110121835:s
> 
> Never heard 'preachers collar' slang before, but kinda looks like one !




You nailed it! That's it. Didn't know green Lee made them. They are great for when you got conduits bunched together coming in the bottom of a transformer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

